# Me quiero ir a la mi*rda



## vic_us

En la película "El hijo de la novia", Rafael, uno de los protagonistas principales, luego de sufrir un ataque al corazón y de reflexionar sobre su vida, dice: "Me quiero ir a la mierda". ¿Cómo se traduciría esa expresión?


----------



## mariag

"I want to go to hell"?????? Eso es lo q se me ocurre en este momento.
Suerte!


----------



## Artrella

vic_us said:
			
		

> En la película "El hijo de la novia", Rafael, uno de los protagonistas principales, luego de sufrir un ataque al corazón y de reflexionar sobre su vida, dice: "Me quiero ir a la mierda". ¿Cómo se traduciría esa expresión?



Hola Vic!! Te mando algunas   FRASES CÉLEBRES

Mierda!  >> Shit!

Una mierda  >> like hell!

A la mierda! >> to hell with it

Andate a la mierda  >> get lost!

Eso te importa una mierda! >> you don't give a damn about that!

Mandar a alguien a la mierda >> To tell somebody to go to hell!

Qué mierda pasa? >> What the hell is going on?

Irse a la mierda>> to go to the dogs

  BrE    

No es fino???


----------



## Riverdoc

En inglés cuando una situación está deteriondo de prisa y en serio, frequentmente se dice " the situation is going to shit". Tal vez sea similar.

Riverdoc


----------



## Artrella

Riverdoc said:
			
		

> En inglés cuando una situación está deteriondo de prisa y en serio, frequentmente se dice " the situation is going to shit". Tal vez sea similar.
> 
> Riverdoc




Acá decimos "esto se fue/ se está yendo al carajo!"  No Vic??


----------



## mariag

pero en el hijo de la novia, tiene otra connotación, no vic??? no es q la situación se esté llendo al carajo o a la mierda, es q rafael se quiere ir al carajo!!!! me parece que nadie entendió el meaning....
así q teniendo eso en cuenta... cuando uno manda a la mierda a alguien en iglés, le dice "go to hell", right?? entonces (ya lo verifiqué...) si uno se quiere ir a la mierda es "I want to go to hell".
Estoy equivocada con el meaning?? Me voy a seguir con las milanesas.... ja!!!


----------



## Marc1

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola Vic!! Te mando algunas   FRASES CÉLEBRES
> 
> .......
> Irse a la mierda>> to go to the dogs
> 
> BrE
> 
> No es fino???




Muy fino...tan fino como la pata del chancho.

Yo me pregunto si queda alguien que se interesa en uso del idioma por Borges, A. Poe o Cervantes?

De donde viene este morboso interés en las formas mas bajas de la expresión verbal?

Como se traduce "Gutter language" ?

Vic, para que queres saber como se dice en inlgés me quiero ir a la etc? Estas haciendo una tesis en "slang"? Lunfardismos ingleses por Vic... sería un trabajo interesante.


----------



## vic_us

mariag said:
			
		

> pero en el hijo de la novia, tiene otra connotación, no vic??? no es q la situación se esté llendo al carajo o a la mierda, es q rafael se quiere ir al carajo!!!! me parece que nadie entendió el meaning....
> así q teniendo eso en cuenta... cuando uno manda a la mierda a alguien en iglés, le dice "go to hell", right?? entonces (ya lo verifiqué...) si uno se quiere ir a la mierda es "I want to go to hell".
> Estoy equivocada con el meaning?? Me voy a seguir con las milanesas.... ja!!!


Rafael se cansó del estilo de vida que llevaba. No es mandar alguien a la mierda sino que uno se quiere ir a la mierda: un lugar lejos, diferente. Sí, tiene connotaciones positivas. Che, ¿existe la expresión "I want to get lost"? 

¿Se te quemaron las milanesas?


----------



## vic_us

Artrella said:
			
		

> Acá decimos "esto se fue/ se está yendo al carajo!" No Vic??


Sí. Una cosa es mandar a alguien al carajo y otra es irse al carajo. "Che, chabón, te fuiste al carajo con lo que dijiste". Pero no por eso lo mando al carajo.


----------



## Riverdoc

¿Tal vez la novia quiera decir que está suicida?

RioMédico


----------



## vic_us

Che sanlorenzo, no me robes la idea de la tesis sobre slang. Empecé con un diccionario y ya tengo dos palabras soeces con la letra M.

¡Besos!


----------



## Artrella

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Muy fino...tan fino como la pata del chancho.
> 
> Yo me pregunto si queda alguien que se interesa en uso del idioma por Borges, A. Poe o Cervantes?
> 
> De donde viene este morboso interés en las formas mas bajas de la expresión verbal?
> 
> Como se traduce "Gutter language" ?
> 
> Vic, para que queres saber como se dice en inlgés me quiero ir a la etc? Estas haciendo una tesis en "slang"? Lunfardismos ingleses por Vic... sería un trabajo interesante.





Marc, todas las frases que vos leíste en mi post están sacadas del Diccionario Cambrige ( de Inglaterra, tierra de Shakespeare)
Las palabras mierda, carajo y lunfardo figuran en el diccionario de la RAE.
Si los leés un poquito... te lo recomiendo.

Saludos, Art


----------



## mariag

vic_us said:
			
		

> Rafael se cansó del estilo de vida que llevaba. No es mandar alguien a la mierda sino que uno se quiere ir a la mierda: un lugar lejos, diferente. Sí, tiene connotaciones positivas. Che, ¿existe la expresión "I want to get lost"?
> 
> ¿Se te quemaron las milanesas?


Encontré "I want to get lost from my life" y "I want to get lost", la primera frase está en una canción. Esto me gusta más que lo que te había dicho antes, no? Así suena más positivo.... Igual me parece q antes me expresé mal, lo ue quería decir era que yo usaría la misma expresión que cuando mandás a alguien a la mierda, pero ahora q preguntás, me gusta más tu idea.
Las milanesas me salieron bárbaras.... y mirando una película fueron más ricas todavía.... je!!  
Si me inspiro con otra frase, vuelvo, total con este calor no se puede dormir!!!!!!!
Chau!!


----------



## weird

Cuando yo me encuentro tan mal como Rafael, digo: ¡me quiero morir!


----------



## alc112

yo no se mucho de eso, pero quizas se podria decir
I want to get lost myself
no  sé ue opinan ustedes que son mas expertos que yo


----------



## Artrella

weird said:
			
		

> Cuando yo me encuentro tan mal como Rafael, digo: ¡me quiero morir!




Sí Weird!! Yo a cada rato digo esto.  Pero no es lo mismo que "me quiero ir a la mi...ércoles!!!"


----------



## Tormenta

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Muy fino...tan fino como la pata del chancho.
> 
> Yo me pregunto si queda alguien que se interesa en uso del idioma por Borges, A. Poe o Cervantes?
> 
> De donde viene este morboso interés en las formas mas bajas de la expresión verbal?
> 
> Como se traduce "*Gutter language*" ?
> 
> Vic, para que queres saber como se dice en inlgés me quiero ir a la etc? Estas haciendo una tesis en "slang"? Lunfardismos ingleses por Vic... sería un trabajo interesante.





Lenguaje barriobajero


----------



## garellic

Vic:

La expresion que se me viene a la mente es, "I wanna get the hell outta here."

Como te suena?

garellic


----------



## vic_us

garellic said:
			
		

> Vic:
> 
> La expresion que se me viene a la mente es, "I wanna get the hell outta here."
> 
> Como te suena?
> 
> garellic



Ah, now we're cooking!  Lo veo al tipo en la cama mirando a la novia y diciendo: "I had it. I just wanna get the hell outta here!" 
Grazie!


----------



## Artrella

vic_us said:
			
		

> Ah, now we're cooking!  Lo veo al tipo en la cama mirando a la novia y diciendo: "I had it. I just wanna get the hell outta here!"
> Grazie!




Hola Vic! Qué es eso que te puse en rojo? Vos estás cocinando o es una frase en inglés tipo "Now we are talking"??    

Chau Boquita


----------



## vic_us

Artrella said:
			
		

> Sí Weird!! Yo a cada rato digo esto.  Pero no es lo mismo que "me quiero ir a la mi...ércoles!!!"



Ooops! I thought self-censorship was not allowed in this forum!


----------



## vic_us

Artrella said:
			
		

> Hola Vic! Qué es eso que te puse en rojo? Vos estás cocinando o es una frase en inglés tipo "Now we are talking"??
> 
> Chau Boquita



Oh, I just make up stuff! No, it's an old saying that means: "Now we are making progress".


----------



## Marc1

vic_us said:
			
		

> Che sanlorenzo, no me robes la idea de la tesis sobre slang. Empecé con un diccionario y ya tengo dos palabras soeces con la letra M.
> 
> ¡Besos!



Che = Hei  

Sanlorenzo = locality in Argentina, also a famous battle, also a soccer team.

Since you refer to me, how can I *be* any of the above?  

Slang dictionary etc = OK, best wishes.  

Besos! = kisses .... hum, I very well hope you belong to the gentle sex ...


----------



## Tormenta

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Che = Hei
> 
> Sanlorenzo = locality in Argentina, also a famous battle, also a soccer team.
> 
> Since you refer to me, how can I *be* any of the above?
> 
> Slang dictionary etc = OK, best wishes.
> 
> Besos! = kisses .... hum, I very well hope you belong to the gentle sex ...




  I was convinced that  "San Lorenzo"  referred to Art and that Vic_us was male.  I better get things straight before I end up kissing the wrong person   

Hiya Marc, how are you?


----------



## Artrella

Tormenta said:
			
		

> I was convinced that  "San Lorenzo"  referred to Art and that Vic_us was male.  I better get things straight before I end up kissing the wrong person
> 
> Hiya Marc, how are you?





Síii Tormentita!!! Yo soy* CUERVA* y Vic es *"BosteO"!!!*

*Marco*>>>   If I were you... I wouldn't accept a kiss(=Beso) from Vic....  
*
San Lorenzo>>>>>  *  My favourite football team!!!


----------



## vic_us

Artrella said:
			
		

> Síii Tormentita!!! Yo soy* CUERVA* y Vic es *"BosteO"!!!*
> 
> *Marco*>>>   If I were you... I wouldn't accept a kiss(=Beso) from Vic....
> *
> San Lorenzo>>>>>  * My favourite football team!!!


cuervita,

 ¿Por qué Marquitos no puede aceptar un beso mío? En Argentina, los hombres se dan besos en la mejilla cuando se encuentran, ¿o hemos cambiado nuestras mores? Pero si eso tiene que ver con que yo no sé dar besos o con algo abominable en mi persona, bueno... esa sería otra historia... 

 You are also making an assumption about Marquitos' sexual orientation and mine. If we were gays (and as Seinfeld would say, "Not that there's any wrong with that"), couldn't we express our affection with a kiss? Or just straight women or lesbians can kiss each other?

  Cómo te darás cuenta, cuervita hoy estoy al reverendísimo pedo (perdón Marquitos por usar lenguaje callejero)...


----------



## Artrella

vic_us said:
			
		

> cuervita,
> 
> ¿Por qué Marquitos no puede aceptar un beso mío? En Argentina, los hombres se dan besos en la mejilla cuando se encuentran, ¿o hemos cambiado nuestras mores? Pero si eso tiene que ver con que yo no sé dar besos o con algo abominable en mi persona, bueno... esa sería otra historia...
> 
> You are also making an assumption about Marquitos' sexual orientation and mine. If we were gays (and as Seinfeld would say, "Not that there's any wrong with that"), couldn't we express our affection with a kiss? Or just straight women or lesbians can kiss each other?
> 
> Cómo te darás cuenta, cuervita hoy estoy al reverendísimo pedo (perdón Marquitos por usar lenguaje callejero)...





     A la pelotita!!!


----------



## Jorge Gonza

Ante todo, no es una cosa muy frecuente decir que UNO "se quiere ir a la mierda", más bien me parece un recurso cinematográfico (sin duda, el cine no es la realidad; a veces la edulcora, a veces la presenta más ácida de lo que es.)

Pero, si dentro del contexto cinematográfico, o sea, del contar una historia, ves que alguien "quiere irse a la mierda" sucede simplemente que el tipo está de un humor de mierda, o que ve que su situación es desesperada, sin salida, hopeless.

En ese caso, una traducción no literal sino más bien figurada la pondría así:

"I'm fucked up"
"I'm screwed up"
"This motherfucking life of mine...I'm fucking screwed up"

or something of the like


----------



## Jorge Gonza

vic_us said:
			
		

> Ooops! I thought self-censorship was not allowed in this forum!


I don't think censoring self-censorship would be a consistent policy.


----------



## el_novato

vic_us said:
			
		

> Ah, now we're cooking!  Lo veo al tipo en la cama mirando a la novia ...



No veo esa telenovela, pero viendo a la novia en la cama, mejor dijera otra cosa, algo asi como: Gracias


----------



## el_novato

vic_us said:
			
		

> En la película "El hijo de la novia", Rafael, uno de los protagonistas principales, luego de sufrir un ataque al corazón y de reflexionar sobre su vida, dice: "Me quiero ir a la mierda". ¿Cómo se traduciría esa expresión?




Comentario:

Aunque lo escuches en una telenovela, o lo digan en la tierra de _Shakespeare_, en lo personal no te recomiendo que uses esa expresión.  Pero si quieres ser convincento con tu deseo de irte a la chingad..., mejor di que te quieres ir al carajo, o es mas, todavía me parece mas "decente" ( o como dijera Marc1, mas fino) que digas que te quieres ir a la chingada.

Saludos



			
				Marc1 said:
			
		

> Muy fino...tan fino como la pata del chancho. ...


----------



## Artrella

el_novato said:
			
		

> Comentario:
> 
> Aunque lo escuches en una telenovela, o lo digan en la tierra de _Shakespeare_, en lo personal no te recomiendo que uses esa expresión.  Pero si quieres ser convincento con tu deseo de irte a la chingad..., mejor di que te quieres ir al carajo, o es mas, todavía me parece mas "decente" ( o como dijera Marc1, mas fino) que digas que te quieres ir a la chingada.
> 
> Saludos




Bueno eso de la chingada se dice en México, Novato, pero en Argentina es muy común decir " a la m*!" lo mismo que "es un tipo macanudo"... entendés?
Acá decir la chingada no significa nada por más que en México sea una palabrota.  Los comentarios de Marc (que en realidad lo dije yo, no él) y los tuyos acerca de la decencia de ciertas palabras no vienen al caso puesto que ustedes no viven en Argentina y no saben qué tan malo es decir esta frase.  Por supuesto que no es algo que uno ande diciendo a cada rato, pero no es tan terrible, ni tan indecente, o tan grosero como Ustedes pueden llegar a pensar. Aparte te cuento que no es tan terrible decir " a la mierda".
Si te fijás la palabra mierda quiere decir excremento.  Nada malo...


----------



## vic_us

Artrella said:
			
		

> A la pelotita!!!


 ¡Cómo _*a la pelotita*_! ¡Me huele a lenguaje soez! ¿Te estar refiriendo quizá a un vulgarismo para las dos glándulas sexuales masculinas (me puse colorado solo escribiendo esto) situadas en el escroto?


----------



## vic_us

el_novato said:
			
		

> No veo esa telenovela, pero viendo a la novia en la cama, mejor dijera otra cosa, algo asi como: Gracias


 Tenés razón pero los hombres, especialmente los argentinos (y no me refiero a los ex-argentinos para que después no me tiren mierda), somos muy egoístas y pensamos sólo en nosotros. 

 En la película (no es una novela), la novia está esperando que le diga que se quiere casar con ella y pasar el resto de la vida juntos. Por supuesto, las palabras de Rafael le rompen el corazón... 

  Oh, those male chauvinist Argentine bastards!


----------



## el_novato

Tranquila mujer, tranquila, calma esos ánimos.  Ta vez la regué por meterme en donde no me llaman, y se puso macanudo esto.




			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> Bueno eso de la chingada se dice en México, ...


I.-  Vivo en México; asi que por consecuencia lógica, se entiende que el consejo que le doy aplica en México, sabrá Dios como hablen en tu casa y en otros países.   Imagina que alguna vez vinieras a México, tal vez  te sirva mi humilde comentario, y no andes pregonando que te quieres a la m....


II.- Imagino que lo de fino lo puso Marc1, ya que le hice un "quote" a su comentario.


III.-  Y una disculpa tomar tu ejemplo de lo que dicen en la tierra de _Shakespeare_



IV.-  Nunca me he considerado un puritano o culto al hablar, ya que no usaría palabras como sepa bola, o sabrá la chingada.


			
				Artrella said:
			
		

> ...  Los comentarios de Marc (que en realidad lo dije yo, no él) y los tuyos acerca de la decencia de ciertas palabras ...


En serio se entendió que hablo sobre la decadencia del lenguaje?.  Ya que si hablo sobre la decadencia del lenguaje, pues puedo mandar a la chingada mi mensaje ( o usar tu frase y que se vaya a la m----), ya que la chingada no es una palabra "fina", y sin embargo menciono la opción de usarla cuando vengan a México.



Pienso que le lenguaje no es decadente, posiblemente los que decaen son los que hacen uso de lo que consideras decadente.

Saludos desde México


----------



## vic_us

Artrella said:
			
		

> Bueno eso de la chingada se dice en México, Novato, pero en Argentina es muy común decir " a la m*!" lo mismo que "es un tipo macanudo"... entendés?
> Acá decir la chingada no significa nada por más que en México sea una palabrota. Los comentarios de Marc (que en realidad lo dije yo, no él) y los tuyos acerca de la decencia de ciertas palabras no vienen al caso puesto que ustedes no viven en Argentina y no saben qué tan malo es decir esta frase. Por supuesto que no es algo que uno ande diciendo a cada rato, pero no es tan terrible, ni tan indecente, o tan grosero como Ustedes pueden llegar a pensar. Aparte te cuento que no es tan terrible decir " a la mierda".
> Si te fijás la palabra mierda quiere decir excremento.  Nada malo...


 Che, Sanlo, te olvidaste de decir que en Argentina la palabra "chingar" se usa en el sentido de errar. Por ejemplo, "Tiró al arco y le chingó". 

 También coincido con tu comentario "Si te fijás la palabra mierda quiere decir excremento. Nada malo..." No es nada malo pero no se come. Si no corrés el risgo de que te llamen *comemierda*...


----------



## el_novato

Buena explicación vic_us.

Saludos.



			
				vic_us said:
			
		

> Che, Sanlo, te olvidaste de decir que en Argentina la palabra "chingar" se usa en el sentido de errar. Por ejemplo, "Tiró al arco y le chingó".
> 
> También coincido con tu comentario "Si te fijás la palabra mierda quiere decir excremento. Nada malo..." No es nada malo pero no se come. Si no corrés el risgo de que te llamen *comemierda*...


----------



## Artrella

vic_us said:
			
		

> Che, Sanlo, te olvidaste de decir que en Argentina la palabra "chingar" se usa en el sentido de errar. Por ejemplo, "Tiró al arco y le chingó".
> 
> También coincido con tu comentario "Si te fijás la palabra mierda quiere decir excremento. Nada malo..." No es nada malo pero no se come. Si no corrés el risgo de que te llamen *comemierda*...




Si Boquita!! Me chinga el vestido... me chinga la pollera... pero no "qué chingada" en el sentido mexicano...  

O comevidrio..... soy b... pero no como vidrio... (yo no!!eh?)


----------



## Artrella

el_novato said:
			
		

> Tranquila mujer, tranquila, calma esos ánimos.  Ta vez la regué por meterme en donde no me llaman, y se puso macanudo esto.
> 
> 
> 
> I.-  Vivo en México; asi que por consecuencia lógica, se entiende que el consejo que le doy aplica en México, sabrá Dios como hablen en tu casa y en otros países.   Imagina que alguna vez vinieras a México, tal vez  te sirva mi humilde comentario, y no andes pregonando que te quieres a la m....
> 
> 
> II.- Imagino que lo de fino lo puso Marc1, ya que le hice un "quote" a su comentario.
> 
> 
> III.-  Y una disculpa tomar tu ejemplo de lo que dicen en la tierra de _Shakespeare_
> 
> 
> 
> IV.-  Nunca me he considerado un puritano o culto al hablar, ya que no usaría palabras como sepa bola, o sabrá la chingada.
> 
> En serio se entendió que hablo sobre la decadencia del lenguaje?.  Ya que si hablo sobre la decadencia del lenguaje, pues puedo mandar a la chingada mi mensaje ( o usar tu frase y que se vaya a la m----), ya que la chingada no es una palabra "fina", y sin embargo menciono la opción de usarla cuando vengan a México.
> 
> 
> 
> Pienso que le lenguaje no es decadente, posiblemente los que decaen son los que hacen uso de lo que consideras decadente.
> 
> Saludos desde México




Sí... sí...


----------



## vic_us

Artrella said:
			
		

> Si Boquita!! Me chinga el vestido... me chinga la pollera... pero no "qué chingada" en el sentido mexicano...
> 
> O comevidrio..... soy b... pero no como vidrio... (yo no!!eh?)


  O comevidrio... soy *bostera/o???*... per no como vidrio

  What does "b" stand for? Ojo con Boquita, ok?


----------



## Artrella

vic_us said:
			
		

> O comevidrio... soy *bostera/o???*... per no como vidrio
> 
> What does "b" stand for? Ojo con Boquita, ok?




Noooo!!! Prefiero que la "b" sea de otra cosa pero never de "bostera"!!!!


----------



## Marc1

I don't understand so much speculation about a simple expression.
"Me quiero ir a la mierda" is a common yet vulgar expression to say I WANT TO QUIT, OR, I WANT TO LEAVE.
That's it, simple, no mystery.

If you don't like your job, your life, your partner, or your holiday hotel, and your vocabulary lacks the most basic expressions, that is what you say, particularly if you are from Argentina. 

Of course anyone with some psychological training would tell you that this stems from the very early stages of the anal phase that is typical of children but that some adults have difficulty to overcome.
Hardly a topic worth discussing.


----------



## Marc1

Vic, would you please refrain to use diminutives for my name that is Marc for you. Since you don't even sign nor publish your own name it is hardly pertinent to give any appellative to others.
If you have homosexual inclinations keep those details for yourself or join a discussion board that allows for that. 

For the others, 





> En Argentina, los hombres se dan besos en la mejilla cuando se encuentran, ¿o hemos cambiado nuestras mores?


This assertion is totally false. No such thing unless you belong to a Christian Evangelical church.


----------



## belén

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Vic, would you please refrain to use diminutives for my name that is Marc for you. Since you dont even sign nor publish your own name it is hardly pertinent to give any apelative to others.
> If you have homosexual inclinations keep those details for yourself or join a discussion board that allows for that.
> 
> For the others,
> This assertion is totaly false. No such thing unless you belong to a Christian Evangelical church.



Marc, no se cuantos años haces que no pisas Argentina, pero los hombres ahí sí se besan cuando se encuentran, dos besos en las mejillas.
No es una "assertion totally false"


----------



## Marc1

Tormenta said:
			
		

> I was convinced that  "San Lorenzo"  referred to Art
> 
> Hiya Marc, how are you?



I don't really care what "Che Sanlorenzo" is supposed to mean. I give thanks every day that I no longer live in the soccer obsessed Buenos Aires.

I am well Tormenta, just back from a lovely holiday in my beach house, back to work. I have a week off now to get my things organised for this year. It seems 2005 will be a great year for business, let's take advantage of that.
Hope all is well in your corner of the woods.


----------



## Marc1

belen said:
			
		

> Marc, no se cuantos años haces que no pisas Argentina, pero los hombres ahí sí se besan cuando se encuentran, dos besos en las mejillas.
> No es una "assertion totally false"



Fantastic, I'm sure that such new habit will increase economic production to previously unheard levels, eliminate corruption and achieve full employment.


----------



## Marc1

belen said:
			
		

> Marc, no se cuantos años haces que no pisas Argentina, pero los hombres ahí sí se besan cuando se encuentran, dos besos en las mejillas.
> No es una "assertion totally false"



PS
Of course the above is as accurate as saying all french women are easy. I was in Arg 3 years ago, no suspicious change in behaviour observed.


----------



## Artrella

Marc1 said:
			
		

> I don't understand so much speculation about a simple expression.
> "Me quiero ir a la mierda" is a common yet vulgar expression to say I WANT TO QUIT, OR, I WANT TO LEAVE.
> That's it, simple, no mystery.
> 
> If you don't like your job, your life, your partner, or your holiday hotel, and your vocabulary lacks the most basic expressions, that is what you say, particularly if you are from Argentina.
> Of course anyone with some psychological training would tell you that this stems from the very early stages of the anal phase that is typical of children but that some adults have difficulty to overcome.
> Hardly a topic worth discussing.





Marc... take care... don't offend people... I've seen many posts by you offending people, is that why you are here in the forum???
I don't remember any people from Argentina offending you or your country, so please if moderators don't say anything... I will ask you please, not to offend. If you think a thread is stupid or vulgar you have many others to go and say sth intelligent....


----------



## Artrella

Marc1 said:
			
		

> I don't really care what "Che Sanlorenzo" is supposed to mean. *I give thanks every day that I no longer live in the soccer obsessed Buenos Aires.*



Relax Marc1!  Try not to offend people...maybe you can create a new thread just to do that!!


----------



## vic_us

*Eureka! The puzzle has been solved! *

*"Me quiero ir a la mierda" = "I want out."

*The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language: Fourth Edition.  2000.

PHRASAL VERBS:*want in* _Slang_ *1.*  To desire greatly to enter:  _The dog wants in._ *2.*  To wish to join a project, business, or other undertaking. *want out* _Slang_ *1.*  To desire greatly to leave:  _The cat wants out._ *2.*  To wish to leave a project, a business, or other undertaking.

  It's _*slang* _and it conveys a *strong desire to leave*! Perrrrfect!

  ¡Gracias a todos los foristas pero especialmente a uno!


----------



## Leopold

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Vic, would you please refrain to use diminutives for my name that is Marc for you. Since you don't even sign nor publish your own name it is hardly pertinent to give any appellative to others.
> If you have homosexual inclinations keep those details for yourself or join a discussion board that allows for that.
> 
> For the others,


 



			
				Marc1 said:
			
		

> Besos! = kisses .... hum, I very well hope you belong to the gentle sex ...


 If you have heterosexual inclinations keep those detais for yourself or join a discussion board that allows for that.

 I won't say anything about the posts talking Argentinians down because I wouldn't like to seem nasty.

 Por favor Marc1, mantengamos la paz. Este es un foro sobre lenguas y no creo, en mi modesta, pero perfectamente válida y respetable opinión, que en él haya lugar alguno para semejantes comentarios.

 L.


----------



## vic_us

belen said:
			
		

> Marc, no se cuantos años haces que no pisas Argentina, pero los hombres ahí sí se besan cuando se encuentran, dos besos en las mejillas.
> No es una "assertion totally false"


 Belén, no quiero meter más leña al fuego (mentira, that's my favorite sport but don't tell anyone) pero en Argentina los hombres nos damos un solo beso. Creo que ustedes en la Madre Patria son más "besuqueros". A veces me olvido y dejo a una amiga mia española ofreciendo la otra mejilla. Ya sea un beso o dos, creo que es una costumbre muy linda. También te habrás dado cuenta de lo que le ocurre a una persona que no practica esta forma de expresar afecto.


----------



## Marc1

Ha ha... da gusto ver reacciones tan equilibradas. 

Todavía espero un explicacion hacerca del uso de "Che Sanlorenzo" dirigindo a mi persona, del saludo "Besos" siendo que yo firmo Marc... claramente masculino, el intento de ridiculizarme con diminutivos, y del supuesto nuevo hábito de besarse en público (parece que una o dos veces no se sabe todavía). Considrando que Mr Vic expresa sus opiniones con libertad y que en mas de una ocasión largó al aire conceptos sin ofrecer fundamento ninguno y sin responder al pedido de explicaciones, mi reaccion es en mi opinion perfectamente aceptable.


----------



## Artrella

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Ha ha... da gusto ver reacciones tan equilibradas.
> 
> Todavía espero un explicacion hacerca del uso de "Che Sanlorenzo" dirigindo a mi persona, del saludo "Besos" siendo que yo firmo Marc... claramente masculino, el intento de ridiculizarme con diminutivos, y del supuesto nuevo hábito de besarse en público (parece que una o dos veces no se sabe todavía). Considerando que Mr Vic expresa sus opiniones con libertad y que en mas de una ocasión largó al aire conceptos sin ofrecer fundamento ninguno y sin responder al pedido de explicaciones, mi reaccion es en mi opinion perfectamente aceptable.





Marc1, the "che San Lorenzo" was not for you but for me!!!  
No creo que tengas que hablar mal de Buenos Aires o de la Argentina sólo porque tengas un desacuerdo con Vic.  Le podés mandar un PM para aclarar el malentendido.  Qué culpa tenemos los argentinos o nuestra querida patria ?

No podés expresarte así de un país o de su gente... Por favor Marc, que haya paz y que podamos disfrutar de este foro con gente maravillosa y de paso aprender idiomas.  No te parece??

Saludos, ARt


----------



## vic_us

Artrella said:
			
		

> Le podés mandar un PM para aclarar el malentendido. Qué culpa tenemos los argentinos o nuestra querida patria ?
> Saludos, ARt


  Che Art, ¿qué cuernos es un PM? Lo único que falta es que me manden un *PM *(*P*olicía *M*ilitar) a mi casa. Ya tengo bastante problemas con la ley. ¡Vos y tus ayuditas!


----------



## Artrella

vic_us said:
			
		

> Che Art, ¿qué cuernos es un PM? Lo único que falta es que me manden un *PM *(*P*olicía *M*ilitar) a mi casa. Ya tengo bastante problemas con la ley. ¡Vos y tus ayuditas!




Ja!


----------



## vic_us

Artrella said:
			
		

> Ja!


  Hola Art, 
 Te estoy escribiendo desde la comisaria. Vino la policía militar y me arrestaron. Por lo menos hacé un esfuerzo y vení a visitarme. Traeme pizza (sin anchoas por favor) y una cervecita. 
  Gracias,
  Vic


----------

